# injury from death



## kapa18 (Jan 4, 2009)

Αυτή η περίεργη -μου φαίνεται εμένα- διατύπωση:

μπλα μπλα (including injury from death) μπλα μπλα

που συναντώ σε μια άδεια χρήσης προϊόντος, σημαίνει "θανατηφόρος τραυματισμός";


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2009)

You shall indemnify and hold First Base Solutions®, its third party supplier(s) and licensors (including their third party suppliers and licensors) and their officers, employees and agents harmless from and against any claim, demand or action, irrespective of the nature of the claim, demand or action, alleging loss, costs, damages, expenses, or injury (including injury from death) resulting from your use, possession, modification, or alteration of the Licensed Products. 

Πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου συνάντησα κι εγώ αυτή την έκφραση, αλλά αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ, θανατηφόρο τραυματισμό.


----------



## diceman (Jan 4, 2009)

Μήπως μιλάμε για «ζημία» με τη νομική έννοια; (Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το μπλα μπλα μπλα δεν είναι και το καλύτερο συγκείμενο...)


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 4, 2009)

Στη θέση του μπλα μπλα μπορείς να βάλεις την παράγραφο που παρέθεσε η Αλεξάνδρα. Είναι σχεδόν ίδια με τη δική μου με ελάχιστες διαφορές που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το injury from death.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2009)

Αν προσέξεις στο κείμενο που βρήκα εγώ, αναφέρει χωριστά τα costs και damages από το injury.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 4, 2009)

Επίσης, σε σχέση με αυτό που είπε το diceman, μου ήρθε η εξής ιδέα:

επειδή το προϊόν για το οποίο μιλάει η άδεια χρήσης είναι κάτι σχετικό με συστήματα πλοήγησης (δεν διευκρινίζεται τι ακριβώς αλλά το κατάλαβα από το όνομα της εταιρείας που αναφέρεται στην άδεια), ίσως το injury from death είναι τραυματισμός που προκλήθηκε από το θάνατο άλλου ατόμου, ο οποίος οφείλεται πχ στη χρήση του προϊόντος. Όπως η περίπτωση να σκοτώθηκε ο οδηγός και να τραυματίστηκε ο συνοδηγός.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Μάλλον εννοεί τυχόν αστικές απαιτήσεις συγγενών μετά από θάνατο. Από τέτοια, άλλο τίποτα. Έχω δει στην Αμέρικα προειδοποιητικές πινακίδες του τύπου "No lifesaver available. Swim at your own risk" σε κοινόχρηστο τζακούζι και "No diving when empty of water" σε κοινόχρηστη πισίνα. Επίσης "Remove before driving off" σε σκιάδιο για παρμπρίζ.


----------



## diceman (Jan 4, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Μάλλον εννοεί τυχόν αστικές απαιτήσεις συγγενών μετά από θάνατο.



Συμφωνώ, μέσες άκρες. 

Alexandra, διάβασα βεβαίως το κομμάτι που παρέθεσες, αλλά συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι η φράση αφορά ευθύνη προς τρίτους ή ζημία που προκύπτει λόγω ευθύνης σε τρίτους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2009)

Άρα εννοεί αν τραυματιστείς εσύ, ως χρήστης, ή αν σκοτωθεί ο συγγενής σου, ως χρήστης, και μετά έχεις απαιτήσεις αποζημίωσης από την εταιρεία;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Όλα για τα λεφτά πια, αγάντα και μας φάγανε τα γκόλντεν μπόυς!


----------



## diceman (Jan 4, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Άρα εννοεί αν τραυματιστείς εσύ, ως χρήστης, ή αν σκοτωθεί ο συγγενής σου, ως χρήστης, και μετά έχεις απαιτήσεις αποζημίωσης από την εταιρεία;



Μιας και λέει "from _your _use", νομίζω ότι στην ουσία καλύπτουν τα νώτα τους αν εσύ χρησιμοποιήσεις το προϊόν τους και στην πορεία σκοτώσεις κάποιον.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Το κομμάτι της Αλεξάνδρας έχει την επίμαχη φράση στην εξής ενότητα:
...alleging loss, costs, damages, expenses, or injury (including injury from death) resulting from your use, possession, modification, or alteration of the Licensed Products.

Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν κάπου 15 κείμενα με την έκφραση «injury including injury from death», 343 κείμενα με την έκφραση «injury including injury resulting in death» και 212.000 με την έκφραση «injury including death». Το injury είναι συνήθως η σωματική βλάβη σε τέτοιες διατυπώσεις και είναι δυνατό να νοηθεί απαίτηση για κάποιο από τα απαριθμούμενα και κλιμακούμενα. Οπότε:
1. Ή είναι λάθος, αλλά θα πρέπει να ζητηθεί διευκρίνιση.
2. Ή είναι σωστό και αναφέρεται σε αστική απαίτηση, αλλά σπάνια χρησιμοποιούμε το injury σε αυτή την περίπτωση και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να αναφέρεται αστική απαίτηση μόνο για θάνατο και όχι για σωματική βλάβη (ΟΚ, λέει including, αλλά...).


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 4, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 5, 2009)

diceman said:


> Μιας και λέει "from _your _use", νομίζω ότι στην ουσία καλύπτουν τα νώτα τους αν εσύ χρησιμοποιήσεις το προϊόν τους και στην πορεία σκοτώσεις κάποιον.


Συμφωνώ. Να μην τους τρέχουν εξαιτίας της θανατηφόρας γκάφας ή διαστροφής του χρήστη :) 
Γι' αυτό και είναι στάνταρ η φράση σε .. (including injury from death) resulting from your use
ή ... injury from death) resulting from your authorized or unauthorized use.
Και είναι όλο σε παραγράφους για terms of use, general disclaimer, use subject to license etc.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Απαντώ όχι τόσο επειδή είμαι πνεύμα αντιλογίας, αλλά για να μη νομίζει ο Τιπούκειτος ότι κοιμήθηκε το φόρουμ.

Στάνταρ; Στάνταρ είναι 18 «injury from death» σε ολόκληρο το διαδίκτυο; Όπου μόνο ένας καλός άνθρωπος έχει γράψει «providing for recovery of damages for pecuniary injury from death» ενώ εδώ τη μια λέει «free and harmless from any liability, loss, injury (including injuries resulting in death)» και λίγο παρακάτω «alleging loss, costs, damages, expenses, or injury (including injury from death)»! Τι να καταλάβει ο φτωχός μεταφραστής (για να μην πω για τον φτωχό αναγνώστη);


----------



## Elena (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στάνταρ; Στάνταρ είναι 18 «injury from death» σε ολόκληρο το διαδίκτυο;



Αλλαγή βάρδιας. Μην ασχολείσαι με τα 18. Ασχολήσου με αυτά εδώ τα 9. Ή, για παράδειγμα, με αυτό εδώ:



Accordingly,Plaintiffs brought suit against Relator seeking to *recover damages for their personal injuries arising from the death of Carlos Dancy, Jr. as provided by the Texas Worker's Compensation Act. MR 1*

http://www.supreme.courts.state.tx.us/ebriefs/07/07041902.pdf 

(Βασίλη δαγκωτό -εννοείται ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα το «τραυματισμός» ούτε για αστείο....)


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Τα 9 είναι αυτά που γράφουν psychiatric injury arising from the death;

Για psychiatric injury arising from the interpretation of legal documents τους έχει μιλήσει κανείς;

(Ίδια βάρδια εδώ...)


----------



## Elena (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τα 9 είναι αυτά που γράφουν psychiatric injury arising from the death;
> 
> Για psychiatric injury arising from the interpretation of legal documents τους έχει μιλήσει κανείς;
> 
> (Ίδια βάρδια εδώ...)




Έχει σημασία; Απλή λογική δεν είναι; :) 

(Όχι άλλα πάρτ-ια. Πτώμα μού έχεις γίνει...)


----------



## diceman (Jan 5, 2009)

Elena said:


> Έχει σημασία; Απλή λογική δεν είναι; :)



Ε, όχι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και την απλή λογική! Αιρετικές απόψεις... :)




Nickel said:


> 2. Ή είναι σωστό και αναφέρεται σε αστική απαίτηση, αλλά σπάνια χρησιμοποιούμε το injury σε αυτή την περίπτωση και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να αναφέρεται αστική απαίτηση μόνο για θάνατο και όχι για σωματική βλάβη (ΟΚ, λέει including, αλλά...).



Εμ, αυτό το including είναι που κάνει τη διαφορά και δεν καλύπτει _μόνο _το θάνατο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2009)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Συμφωνώ με τον Diceman. Εννοεί βλάβη, που μπορεί να μην είναι απαραίτητα σωματική, οποιαδήποτε βλάβη μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα θανάτου. Παραθέτω από το Black's:

*Injury*: 1. The violation of another's legal right, for which the law provides a remedy; a wrong or injustice [...] 3. Any harm or damage. Some authorites distinguish _harm_ from _injury_, holding that while _harm_ denotes any personal loss or detriment, _injury_ involves an actionable invasion of a legally protected interest.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν (γιατί πρέπει να βάλω κάτι στο γλωσσάρι) ότι δεν πρόκειται ειδικά για ζημία ούτε ειδικά για σωματική βλάβη αλλά για *προσωπική βλάβη*; Οπότε το _injury (including injury from death)_ θα αποδοθεί: _προσωπική βλάβη περιλαμβανομένης της (προσωπικής) βλάβης συνεπεία / εξαιτίας θανάτου_. (Να το αφήσω, μάστορες;)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2009)

Εγώ συμφωνώ, θα πρότεινα όμως εφόσον δε γράφει personal injury το πρωτότυπο να μη βάλουμε _προσωπική_. Δεν αποκλείεται ο συντάκτης του πρωτοτύπου να το έχει αφήσει επίτηδες τόσο γενικό.


----------

